# Houghton Lake - where to rent a snowmobile?



## fishinggirl

i am goin' to tip-up town in houghton lake the last weekend of january... does anyone know of a good place to rent a snowmobile in the area? i have never been on a snowmobile and thought it might be fun... does anyone know what the average price is for a half day or a full day? when you rent one do they take it out somplace or do you have to lug it yourself??


----------



## bully06

fishinggirl said:


> i am goin' to tip-up town in houghton lake the last weekend of january... does anyone know of a good place to rent a snowmobile in the area? i have never been on a snowmobile and thought it might be fun... does anyone know what the average price is for a half day or a full day? when you rent one do they take it out somplace or do you have to lug it yourself??



Rulin Snowmobile Rental

Address:
Rulin Snowmobile Rental
10375 North M-18
Meredith, MI 48624 

Phone: (989)426-0492


Come ride around the Houghton Lake and Higgins Lake area on one of our machines that are either Polaris, Artic Cat's, Yamahas with electric start and reverse, double or single seaters. Call for current prices and our policy's. Call us for details in Michigan's great Winter Wonderland this season.


----------



## Busterboy

Two places that I saw advertised for rentals are:

American Oak Resort
Edgewater Beach Marina

Never rented from either place so I cannot comment on them.

A search on Google should give you sites, phone numbers and addresses for both.

Buster Boy.


----------



## rock bass hunter

My family and I stayed at their cabins a few summers ago and those people are idiots. I would not trust them!


----------



## pike man

You can rent a sled from Hackers Yamaha right on M-55 in Houghton Lake.

pike man


----------



## Burksee

pike man said:


> You can rent a sled from Hackers Yamaha right on M-55 in Houghton Lake.
> 
> pike man


Dont know about that, I heard they were getting out of the rental business. Might be wrong, call first.......

American Oak Resort is right on the lake! If youve not already got a place to stay for TUT yet give them a call. I know they've advertised some cabin w/sled specials. You can find a link to there website from the HLCOC websitel


----------



## fishinggirl

well, i called and got the prices for rental... WAY to much money for my tip-up town budget! i'll just go to enjoy the festival, people watching, bars (of course) and just being in Houghton Lake and not in Macomb County!!


----------

